
How to Hack a Tesla Model S - chermanowicz
https://www.defcon.org/html/defcon-23/dc-23-speakers.html#Rogers
======
chermanowicz
Better coverage:
[http://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2015/08/06/429...](http://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2015/08/06/429907506/tesla-
model-s-can-be-hacked-and-fixed-which-is-the-real-news)

Tesla's releasing a patch: [http://www.wired.com/2015/08/researchers-hacked-
model-s-tesl...](http://www.wired.com/2015/08/researchers-hacked-model-s-
teslas-already/)

